# Now thats SERIOUS snow foam - a little test



## alanjo99

I got a little sample of a new snow foam (ok not so little) and thought i'd put it to test. 
It claimed to have very good cleaning ability and gloss enhancers.

So I put it to work last week and snow foamed my car , then rinsed . At this point something came it up and I didn't have chance to wash my car off. I drove home with the plan of finishing my car off the following morning.

The next morning on seeing the car it was clean , not just ok clean but very clean.

So the foam was put to the test on another car with the same results !

Now this level of cleaning I have not seen before AND it was leaving the wax on the paint too !

So the next task I needed a car that was REALLY dirty and managed to find one on the estate and borrowed it in the name of reaseach !

Hes is the beast - Not washed for a good while - No wax no polish just nice gritty paint !














































on with the foam










look at that dirt coming off




























Just to show you the difference this have been rinsed off (cold water PW) but I missed a bit 



















All rinsed off























































Products used : 
Snow Foam
Bilberry on the wheels
Rubber Plus on the Tyres

Needs a bit more of a test - but looks promising ! :thumb:


----------



## khakis

Great cleaning abilities there :detailer:


----------



## ads2k

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho kin hell that cleans doesn't it :thumb:

Whos is it then, don't leave us in suspense there Alan 

If it doesn't strip wax, then that would be fantastic for the winter.

so when can we have samples then :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

wooooow that is very impressive, Comon comon whats the product then


----------



## Torby

What he said ^^


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks like it does a great job alan - I can see a new sample run coming on


----------



## GeeJay

:doublesho That's superbly impressive!! Could save us all a good few minutes out in the cold this winter! Sign me up for a sample!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Very impressive tell all


----------



## Jakedoodles

Crikey mate - that is proper cleaning ability.


----------



## HairyG

I NEED some of that. Not just want it, I really NEED that.


----------



## PhatPhil

Looks very promising.


----------



## gtechrob

how does it compare with citrus degreaser? on that dirt i would expect citrus degreaser to work pretty much the same but am well open to be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## Gandi

**** a duck thats good i need me some of that


----------



## Auto Detox

That is impressive, look forward to more info 

Baz


----------



## Gruffs

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I need some of this.


----------



## green-blood

sitting back and awaiting the reveal.


----------



## Bigpikle

look forward to this Alan


----------



## tmclssns

Very interested. I usually do a pre-foam wash but it's hardly ever enough. It does work but I still have to wash afterwards.


----------



## [email protected]

interesting to see this....

we have been approached to sell a snow foam which works in a very similar way, but seems to be a bit more clingy..... but it does remove waxes.....


----------



## bidderman1969

is it completely clean, or would you still recommend a 2bm wash


----------



## caledonia

Very interested in this due to it been winter, Its cleaning power is fantastic. :doublesho So when can we get our hand on some Alan???. Sooner rather than later I hope. :thumb:


----------



## Zax

TO me a snow foam is useless if it strips the LSP regardless if the cleaning power is very good.

Question. Is this snow foam Wax / Glaze friendly.????


----------



## bidderman1969

Zax said:


> TO me a snow foam is useless if it strips the LSP regardless if the cleaning power is very good.
> 
> Question. Is this snow foam Wax / Glaze friendly.????


as alan says......

*Now this level of cleaning I have not seen before AND it was leaving the wax on the paint too !*

so i would say yep


----------



## BigMart

The only thing I've ever seen that good was Persil non bio washing machine liquid......it didnt leave much wax behind..:lol:

Agreed I think this might change the market for snow foam.

Where can we buy it?

Mart


----------



## alan hanson

Looks good to me and would save a lot of time when doin other peeps cars that arent as well maintained.


----------



## d3m0n

Subscribing to this one....will need more than a sample of it though as it will be perfect for the winter quick washes!


----------



## wylie coyote

As my car looks pretty much like that one - I need some of this NOW!:wall:

C'mon Alan, put us out of our misery (or are you already working on a samples run?) :devil:

:car:


----------



## Rowan83

That looks cracking, very nice shine afterwards!!

What is it?!


----------



## Guest

Can you do 18,469 samples?


----------



## clifford

looking forward to the reveal of this product! regardless of price:thumb:


----------



## Consultant

SOS: Need some of this ASAP!!!


----------



## Rowan83

Phisp said:


> Can you do 18,469 samples?


lol, think Alan will have his work cut out.


----------



## Mattywatsit

That looks to have some power behind it!! Cant wait to hear what it is...


----------



## parish

alanjo99 said:


> Just to show you the difference this have been rinsed off (cold water PW) but I missed a bit


Damn Kosovan Car Washers  

Seriously, that is amazing. How can it remove all that crud yet not touch the wax? This could be the Holy Grail of detailing products


----------



## Serious

New one from Autosmart???????


----------



## cocker92

i like many others have joined this thread to find out what it is !!


----------



## pampos

What ever it is i hope that they can ship it to Cyprus too : )
I can't wait to read the name...


----------



## Ibi_TME

Looking forward to the samples.....:thumb:

Im addicted


----------



## Justa

that could be the thing that makes me buy a foam lance.........


----------



## Mike V

Nice matey!

Essential for avoiding swirls or perfect for that lazy quick spruce up!:thumb:


----------



## giblet

I must have this stuff, now!


----------



## edthedrummer

looks absolutely awesome stuff.


----------



## Evil Twin

WHAT IS IT ? WHEN CAN I HAVE IT ? :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Cliff

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho That looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## JamesnDaz

can you please somehow on another dirty car split the side into 3 sections, 1: untouched 2: just blasted 3: Snow Foam + Blast 

as some may now alot of this winter muck can quite easily be blasted off on its own!

James


----------



## Ross

Come on get this it the sample bit now


----------



## caledonia

JamesnDaz said:


> can you please somehow on another dirty car split the side into 3 sections, 1: untouched 2: just blasted 3: Snow Foam + Blast
> 
> as some may now alot of this winter muck can quite easily be blasted off on its own!
> 
> James


If you can blast the muck off M8. Come and do mine :doublesho. Because I sure as hell cant get it off. Even with is soaking for 5. Certainly cleaner but not spotless clean. Still requires the 2BM, and rinse.


----------



## -ROM-

very impressive, come on spill the beans.


----------



## Cliff

caledonia said:


> If you can blast the muck off M8. Come and do mine :doublesho. Because I sure as hell cant get it off. Even with is soaking for 5. Certainly cleaner but not spotless clean. Still requires the 2BM, and rinse.


Same here mate, not had great results with snowfoam so far but this looks the dogs.

COME ON ALAN SPILL THE BEANS :wave:


----------



## megaboost

Sign me up for a basket of that please 

You big tease!


----------



## Grizzle

Serious said:


> New one from Autosmart???????


Thats what i thought Durafoam :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

Ok guys , still a bit of testing to do with regards the LSP side of things before I spill the beans .
I don't want to say this is wax safe and have a lynch mob after me ! :doublesho

On the Silver S-max that had no LSP anyway , but have had 3 washes on my S-max and my colleagues car.

Mine is wearing about 500,000 layers of SN and his just one layer of product 'x' (sorry can't tell you more about that one either ) 

Both are still going strong but I will get a few more foams done over the next few days to see how it holds up.

In reply to the question about you being able to just rinse off winter muck , this was last winters , springs , summers & autumns muck - I challenge anyone to just rinse away that amount of muck with a cold water PW - Prize to the winner 

Onto our beloved member who would buy it no matter what the cost  - Can sort you out a litre for £75,000.00 :thumb:

As I say a few more tests before I spill the beans (I like to keep you all in suspenders)


----------



## The Incredible Hulk

Look forward to finding where to get some and the price.

Kevin.


----------



## Epoch

Nice foaming action Alan


HHHmm another product x


----------



## Guest

Gather its also PH neutral then?


----------



## clifford

Onto our beloved member who would buy it no matter what the cost  - Can sort you out a litre for £75,000.00 :thumb:

call it 2 ltrs and you may have a deal!:detailer:


----------



## Serious

Custom Detailers said:


> Thats what i thought Durafoam :thumb:


Thats the one. Ment to have 10 mins of cling


----------



## Grizzle

yeh its really nice,


----------



## zt190sy

THE product im looking for to make weekly clean less of a chore!!!

Subscribed


----------



## Vyker

Does that mean I never have to wash my car again!?


----------



## s2tommy

I see you say it's kind to waxes??

Do you think it's kind on skin??









If so, i want some to use on the mrs' ...................... as she's a right dirty b1t*h lol


----------



## ALANSHR

looks fantastic if it does not strip


----------



## TwinSport

What a great one!

That one works.


----------



## dw0510

Looks very good but must be quite strong


----------



## ahaydock

Looks like top Foam Alan, guess it will be interesting to see how it goes on LSPs


----------



## andycole

Got a little snowfoam left at present so the timing of this couldn't be better for me, 
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## shabba

Want one, need one, ASAP, that's the mother of all foams!!
foam: XX £
result: priceless


----------



## Coxy914

sorry to ask, but is this product biodegradable per chance??


----------



## clifford

any update?


----------



## Guest

Looks amazing stuff, I want some


----------



## Stew

Wow! Winter cleaning sorted!


----------



## Thomas-182

Will have to check this stuff out!


----------



## P2P

Will this be available in bulk amounts??? :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hmm, very interested in this *IF* it's wax safe etc.

You had to go and reveal this right after i bought 5 litres of PH VP didn't you?


----------



## Ste T

looks very impressive, going to see strange snow foaming a car if its been snowing away this time of year! but im sold....


----------



## elloelloello

clifford said:


> looking forward to the reveal of this product! regardless of price:thumb:


seconded:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360

Subscribed:


I used AS SSF last week at a strong dilution, and still had grime on the paintwork after a PW'ing, this could be the answer to my wintery prayers


----------



## wayne840

wow looks very promising, fingers crossed its safe for the LSP


----------



## Guest

very interested in this *IF* it's wax safe


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Impressive indeed - this is going to be a big seller it would seem!

Is it any good at removing brake dust??


----------



## rich-6

:doublesho Good stuff

I want, I want :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536

New AS product I thinks :thumb:


----------



## silverback

subscribed


----------



## impster

What is this stuff? C'mon!


----------



## al_lotus

whatever it is it will have sold out within 5 minutes of being revealed!


----------



## MaDMaXX

Just went to snow foam my muddy car, just a weeks worth of short journeys, it wasn't completely dry when i went to start (bad thing) then it started raining, quite hard, snow foamed it anyway as i'd just finished setting it all up.
Wouldn't dwell for very long at all due to the increasing rain 

Basically ended up finishing the rain's job after a few mins because there was almost nothing left 

Needless to say it didn't look any cleaner at all 
All packed away as it's still raining hard, barely any point washing it further.


----------



## _daveR

Ok, I'll join in...

I *NEED* some of this foam! Just done my car that had 3 weeks worth of dirt on it and whilst it softened some that came off with the PW, it just isn't a patch on this.

Foaming is fun and I like the concept, it just needs to be more effective.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It would be great if we had a foam which was also effective at cleaning wheels - foam, then rinse and the car or more or less clean... would be great this time of year?

Russ.


----------



## _daveR

RussZS said:


> It would be great if we had a foam which was also effective at cleaning wheels - foam, then rinse and the car or more or less clean... would be great this time of year?
> 
> Russ.


I give up with my wheels Russ, they just always look dirty! Gave the car a quick wash today, foamed, rinsed, bilberry @ 5:1 for 5 mins, rinsed again and whilst it's helped they are still dirty


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah that's what I do too Dave - spray some Bilberry on, leave it, and rinse them over again - it seems to do a great job for a spray and rinse solution, but it would be great to get something more effective.

I can't be bothered to get them fully clean this time of year!


----------



## jamest

Even if this isn't wax safe, the time you could save from washing would mean you could get a layer of wax on in the same time.


----------



## MaDMaXX

i use Bilberry 4:1 for this and its fine. Teamed up with the EZ brush it's awesome.


----------



## Ross

Come on Alan we need this


----------



## jamest

Just out of interest how good is this product in the cheap super sprayer hose ending rather than a pressure washer?


----------



## sam_sri

jamest said:


> Just out of interest how good is this product in the cheap super sprayer hose ending rather than a pressure washer?


That would be interesting to find out, as i havent got any acess to pressure washer at the moment only when i'm home odd weekends!


----------



## [email protected]

if it's the same product i'm thinking of, it needs to be used with a foam lance.

the one we have been approached about is definitely _not_ LSP safe, and is being marketed with high turnover through speed being the main selling point.

we will probably be marketing it for the haulage industry.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Lol.

This is EXACTLY the purpose of Snowfoam, and pretty much any Snowfoam/Shampoo mix will do this, its just in this extreme case it shoes a big difference. I'm sure this product is very good at what it does, although I havn't seen it do anything that any other Snowfoam can't do. 

Also, if the car is well maintained/polished/wax (Which in this case it isn't, although the majority of DW Members cars will be), you will get those kind of results using just Shampoo.

After all, the whole point of Snowfoam, is to clean, without touching the car.


----------



## _daveR

Gaz W said:


> Lol.
> 
> This is EXACTLY the purpose of Snowfoam, and pretty much any Snowfoam/Shampoo mix will do this, its just in this extreme case it shoes a big difference. I'm sure this product is very good at what it does, although I havn't seen it do anything that any other Snowfoam can't do.
> 
> Also, if the car is well maintained/polished/wax (Which in this case it isn't, although the majority of DW Members cars will be), you will get those kind of results using just Shampoo.
> 
> After all, the whole point of Snowfoam, is to clean, without touching the car.


Really?

I'm using VP snowfoam at the moment and it cleans NOTHING like that does. I've tried the recommended concentration and I've tried stronger mixes. Still no where near the cleaning from this stuff.


----------



## Silva1

Try using the dirt blaster :lol:


----------



## Guest

I have autobrites supa snow foam and their 3D "Triple Foam Wax" (which i believe is meant to be quite strong) and as daveR mentioned, cleans nothing like that did in the pictures


----------



## elloelloello

come on, tells us already.


----------



## Evil Twin

Are these results from use of the dirtblaster ?????


----------



## caledonia

Evil Twin said:


> Are these results from use of the dirtblaster ?????


Dont Please dont ever use a dirt blaster on your car. Its like sand blasting the dirt off. :thumb:

Shame on you Silva :doublesho


----------



## 911fanatic

Good god, man! Its been 5 months already! The Canadian winters here aren't getting any warmer!


----------



## Step_7

911fanatic said:


> Good god, man! Its been 5 months already! The Canadian winters here aren't getting any warmer!


Eh? It's been 5 DAYS  We use "proper" dates over here so 6-11-08 for the first post is the 6th of november not the 11th of June... :thumb:


----------



## shabba

Step_7 said:


> Eh? It's been 5 DAYS  We use "proper" dates over here so 6-11-08 for the first post is the 6th of november not the 11th of June... :thumb:


:lol: don't know why the amricans always got to use diffrent date formats?!


----------



## clifford

elloelloello said:


> come on, tells us already.


:thumb:


----------



## brendans225

its not Nerta Carnet Jumbo is it?


----------



## Dave KG

Serious cleaning ability there for sure...

Any idea on short and long term effects to LSP coatings?


----------



## alanjo99

Ok guys , I am still foaming my car daily and is still going strong ,but as I say its got more wax on it than you can throw a stick at.

So what I have done is :

one panel on the van has been subjected to a vicious attack of Co-polymer remover , clayed thoroughly , LPL and ONE coat of SN2.

I will Foam this panel until the SN is no more !

Bear with me whilst my little test is complete , its a powerful product and I don't want y'all going out buying some and it taking your wax off !

Even if its LSP 'unfriendly' to what ever degree its still great as a pre detail product.


----------



## elloelloello

alanjo99 said:


> Ok guys , I am still foaming my car daily and is still going strong ,but as I say its got more wax on it than you can throw a stick at.
> 
> So what I have done is :
> 
> one panel on the van has been subjected to a vicious attack of Co-polymer remover , clayed thoroughly , LPL and ONE coat of SN2.
> 
> I will Foam this panel until the SN is no more !
> 
> Bear with me whilst my little test is complete , its a powerful product and I don't want y'all going out buying some and it taking your wax off !
> 
> Even if its LSP 'unfriendly' to what ever degree its still great as a pre detail product.


:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

8500 views of an S-max having a snow foam. :doublesho

I expect at least the same next time I do a proper Studio write up


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

alanjo99 said:


> 8500 views of an S-max having a snow foam. :doublesho
> 
> I expect at least the same next time I do a proper Studio write up


Only if you tell us what the  hell it  is you  tease!


----------



## Guest

alanjo99 said:


> Ok guys , I am still foaming my car daily and is still going strong ,but as I say its got more wax on it than you can throw a stick at.
> 
> So what I have done is :
> 
> one panel on the van has been subjected to a vicious attack of Co-polymer remover , clayed thoroughly , LPL and ONE coat of SN2.
> 
> I will Foam this panel until the SN is no more !
> 
> Bear with me whilst my little test is complete , its a powerful product and I don't want y'all going out buying some and it taking your wax off !
> 
> Even if its LSP 'unfriendly' to what ever degree its still great as a pre detail product.


You could tell us all what it is, we'll inundate the supplier with so many orders that they can stop worrying about the credit crunch. We can then all test its LSP friendliness and let you know if you were right :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

So are we talking a month or two before we know? I'm gonna need some snow foam very shortly. I might not be able to wait.


----------



## green-blood

alanjo99 said:


> 8500 views of an S-max having a snow foam. :doublesho
> 
> I expect at least the same next time I do a proper Studio write up












here's another foamy S-Max, although just plain old PH neutral supersnowfoam and not mega-foam...

come on spill !!


----------



## Ste T

green-blood said:


> here's another foamy S-Max, although just plain old PH neutral supersnowfoam and not mega-foam...
> 
> come on spill !!


thats some serious snow foamage, did i just make up a new word there? foamage....?:speechles


----------



## wilksy

i like the look of this stuff! subscribed!!


----------



## saxoboy07

I want some have my dads car to do and is really filthy:doublesho


----------



## swiftshine




----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do we have a date when it will be announced what this is? Lol...


----------



## P2P

Cmon Alan. If you need to give a few samples out to test if its LSP friendly then im top of the list 
Need some more SSF ASAP as im on the last dregs in the bottle. 



Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Grizzle

Custom Detailers said:


> Durafoam :thumb:





P2P said:


> Cmon Alan. If you need to give a few samples out to test if its LSP friendly then im top of the list
> Need some more SSF ASAP as im on the last dregs in the bottle.
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Ahem:thumb:


----------



## Silva1

This better not result as the old brinkman GB thread did :lol:


----------



## parish

After my little jaunt up The Fosseway today I *need* some of this too :detailer:

I think that the mods should ban teaser threads on the grounds that they are  cruel :devil:


----------



## megaboost

Forget banning the teaser threads, ban the person who started it until he spills the foamy beans.

I'd kill for some of this right now, I'd be out there making snow in the dark.

Show me the foamy!


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs

Am I the only one who thinks this is getting boring not to mention a bit sad!

Get a grip will you


----------



## clifford

RussZS said:


> Do we have a date when it will be announced what this is? Lol...


i keep checking in anticipation:thumb:


----------



## megaboost

Imperial-blue-rs said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is getting boring not to mention a bit sad!


Seems that way, the rest of us are just having a bit of a laugh.



> Get a grip will you


When forum life has this effect on you there is only one cure - click me (it's for effect, it's not supposed to work)


----------



## martyp

Oh, come on... This is just teasing, all those pages and still its not revealed! 

It's killing me, I need to buy snow foam (and get gun fixed) but don't want to buy until this stuff gets uncovered! :lol:

Still, as soon as you reveal it, it will be out of stock or back ordered for about 3 months with all the people buying it up!


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs

I just think after 130 posts it's a tad boring thats all?
I think thats fair enough?

No need to get touchy


----------



## Bigpikle

Alan - you tease 

put them out of their misery...

but hang on DONT, its so much fun :lol:


----------



## Cozzer

Is it just me or if you were to jet wash off with cold water, there would be at least beads of water on the car? There isn't a drop of water on the car!!


----------



## jamest

Cozzer said:


> Is it just me or if you were to jet wash off with cold water, there would be at least beads of water on the car? There isn't a drop of water on the car!!


Been dried?


----------



## buckas

Imperial-blue-rs said:


> I just think after 130 posts it's a tad boring thats all?
> I think thats fair enough?


agree

spill the beans


----------



## 911fanatic




----------



## atomicfan

@911 how much maxi suds have you used to get that foam?


----------



## megaboost

atomicfan said:


> @911 how much maxi suds have you used to get that foam?


I wonder if the picture might be a clue?


----------



## SiGainey

megaboost said:


> I wonder if the picture might be a clue?


:wall::wall::wall::wall::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Christian6984

oh this looks a promising product, cant wait


----------



## banditbarron




----------



## Ross

Alan when are you going to tell us?


----------



## alanjo99

Captains log :

Hardly the most scientific test in the world but .......

Yesterday 1 panel on the trusty XRV was Stripped of its protection with a co-polymer remover then clayed.



















Next up was Lime Prime Lite by hand










And a SINGLE coat of Supernatural applied










Left to cure for 24 hours before the abuse began !










Today I sectioned off half the panel - The left hand side was snow foamed , washed and dried. The foam was diluted to approx 140ml of foam topped up with 860ml of water.










Little tally counter




























All was well until the 9th Application , on the 9th the sheeting of the water slowed down on the 'foamed' section compared against the 'fresh' section. Whilst the wax was still present the foam was starting to take its toll on the SN
Performing a 'squeak test' also confirmed there was still an LSP present but visiblally against the right hand side it was wearing off.



















Even blessed with 20mins of sun shine.!

My opinion : Great cleaning ability and as a pre detail product is ideal. It isn't the most wax friendly product out there , and whether it is suitable for yourself only you can answer that one:thumb:

oh , and the product as correctly identified by some is the new Autosmart Dura Foam  Samples will be available if you want to try the stuff :thumb:


----------



## jamest

I don't suppose this will be anywhere near as effective with a spray hose ending rather than a pressure washer will it?


----------



## Gandi

So 9 uses before it really started to strip the wax. That's not bad for the cleaning power u get IMHO


----------



## SiGainey

Nice one Alan, think there'll be more than a few people who want to test this out!!!!! (me included!)


----------



## Ross

Even used every other clean my be a good way?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

9 washes is more than enough I reckon, it would do me anyway, 9 easy washes before having to top up, thats not bad at all.

However, I'll need a foam lance and I just cant justify that atm


----------



## alanjo99

jamest said:


> I don't suppose this will be anywhere near as effective with a spray hose ending rather than a pressure washer will it?


More info on this soon from a Gilly tester :thumb:



Gandi said:


> So 9 uses before it really started to strip the wax. That's not bad for the cleaning power u get IMHO


Test bases on one layer too , if people are like me with 6 - 7 layers on it will last a good while :thumb:


----------



## Ross

When will it be avaiable?


----------



## alanjo99

RosswithaOCD said:


> When will it be avaiable?


I have bought a 25L drum , so if people want to try the stuff I can put it on the samples thread either later on on in the morning (time dependant)


----------



## Ross

I will take some


----------



## SiGainey

RosswithaOCD said:


> I will take some


+1 :thumb::detailer:


----------



## rallyeS2

+1 Only Got a karcher Foam Thingie but will be interesting to see how it performs in this too Compared to the Valet Pro.


----------



## Ross

Karcher Foam Thingie very technical it will work


----------



## _daveR

I'd take a litre to try out


----------



## alanjo99

rallyeS2 said:


> +1 Only Got a karcher Foam Thingie but will be interesting to see how it performs in this too Compared to the Valet Pro.


As it happens , I have a Karcher foam thingy :thumb:

If I can find another dirty car I will give it a test :thumb: (I think everyone in a 10 mile radius has a clean car at the moment !)

One thing to bear in mind it is not a pH neutral product , it is anchoring on the Alkaline side of the scale. I would be able to tell you more but I dropped my litmus paper in a tub of acid :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

alanjo99 said:


> As it happens , I have a Karcher foam thingy :thumb:
> 
> If I can find another dirty car I will give it a test :thumb: (I think everyone in a 10 mile radius has a clean car at the moment !)
> 
> One thing to bear in mind it is not a pH neutral product , it is anchoring on the Alkaline side of the scale. *I would be able to tell you more but I dropped my litmus paper in a tub of acid* :lol:


D'oh!


----------



## clifford

SiGainey said:


> +1 :thumb::detailer:


:detailer: happy days


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

When you say "Karcher foam lance thingy" do you mean this?

Because if you do, and you think it works reasonably, I might give it a go!

@ Alan - I'm assuming you didn't use the "Karcher foam lance thingy"?


----------



## green-blood

Alan are you going to run this as a sample offer on the samples thread??

Defo want some.


----------



## gardian

Ill be up for some of this, looks ace!!


----------



## MaDMaXX

How do i get a sample of this? (i don't know how the samples thing works  )


----------



## alanjo99

Will be putting samples up in the samples section (probably be tomorrow now)

MaDMaXX you can collect if your local.


----------



## alanjo99

Mother-Goose said:


> When you say "Karcher foam lance thingy" do you mean this?
> 
> Because if you do, and you think it works reasonably, I might give it a go!
> 
> @ Alan - I'm assuming you didn't use the "Karcher foam lance thingy"?


I too am assuming that's the Karcher foam thingy , and no I used a non karcher foam thingy , as available from all reputable DW outlets


----------



## Silva1

:thumb:

About time mate 
I sure want my sample too


----------



## RS_rob

i'd love to try a sample aswell!!
how do i go about that?

been watching this thread for a while aswell lol


----------



## Evil Twin

Iill take a sample to try in my karcher foam thingy


----------



## shabba

Autosmart Dura Foam..aaaahhh, that's the Wundermittel on the island 
love it, especially for the winter!!!
would it be possible to get them delivered to Luxembourg?

and why did kärcher told me they weren't selling any foam thingies?

thanks a lot alan!


----------



## Mattywatsit

Thanks for revealing what it is Alan, i shall be watching the samples thread.

Matthew


----------



## Petrol-head

Counting down the hours until tomorrow


----------



## rallyeS2

Yeah guys, that's the Karcher Foam lance that I have. I do plan on getting a "proper" lance as soon as funds (ie the missus) allows! Still gives reasonable foam which clings for a bit with the ValetPro Snow foam. Not bad for £15.

If you don't get chance to test it out in that, I'll get some pics up when I get mine off you!


----------



## Ibi_TME

hahaha 
the joys of living in the North and close to Alan, the samples can be picked before 
pretty much anyone.:thumb:

This snow foam was collected earlier today 
Can't wait to use it....
not gonna be anytime soon as i have 
no lance or pressure washer.:lol:

thanks to a great man, Alan always helpful and makes you feel welcome.:thumb::thumb:

Take care and see you again soon.
Ibi


----------



## pampos

Is there a possibility to have a sample in Cyprus??


----------



## d8ean

sample would be good, where should i look?


----------



## toni

Alan, how does it work on wheels?

This could be a great spray&rinse cleaner for wheels...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

alanjo99 said:


> I too am assuming that's the Karcher foam thingy , and no I used a non karcher foam thingy , as available from all reputable DW outlets


I've put this non karcher foam thingy on my xmas list  I'm going for the one from I4Detailing because of the plastic connector, I've read there were issues with the metal ones?


----------



## clifford

Sorry to be a pain Alan but im going to have to miss out on this sample run!!! as i have just phoned my Autosmart rep and secured a great deal on 25ltrs:thumb::thumb::detailer: out of interest how much did u pay? pm me if you prefer:wave:


----------



## n_d_fox

ads2k said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho kin hell that cleans doesn't it :thumb:


My thought exactly !


----------



## alanjo99

clifford said:


> Sorry to be a pain Alan but im going to have to miss out on this sample run!!! as i have just phoned my Autosmart rep and secured a great deal on 25ltrs:thumb::thumb::detailer: out of interest how much did u pay? pm me if you prefer:wave:


No secrets on prices here 

£29.50 for 25L

Not bad value IMHO :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

jamesmut said:


> I can get hold of the Dura foam in 5l if anybody is interested. cost will be about £10 plus the p&p whatever that will be.


Hi Jamesmut,

I'd be interested, how much p&p to 'IV' postcode pls?

As I understand it, I don't have enough posts yet to use/access PM system but will keep an eye out here.
Thanks, John.


----------



## Grizzle

alanjo99 said:


> No secrets on prices here
> 
> £29.50 for 25L
> 
> Not bad value IMHO :thumb:


Grrrr got stung lol


----------



## alanjo99

Custom Detailers said:


> Grrrr got stung lol


Who me or you ?

It's usually me !


----------



## jamesmut

alanjo99 said:


> Who me or you ?
> 
> It's usually me !


dont think you got stung at that price!!!


----------



## Grizzle

alanjo99 said:


> Who me or you ?
> 
> It's usually me !


on this rare occasion me lol


----------



## _daveR

Where's the samples thread then!?!?


----------



## *MAGIC*

Im not going to read through 185 posts so can someone tell me where its from please.

Robbie


----------



## megaboost

alanjo99 said:


> No secrets on prices here
> 
> £29.50 for 25L
> 
> Not bad value IMHO :thumb:


Seems reasonable, is that inc VAT too?


----------



## alanjo99

_daveR said:


> Where's the samples thread then!?!?


On its way :thumb:



Valet Magic said:


> Im not going to read through 185 posts so can someone tell me where its from please.
> 
> Robbie


The UK Robbie :thumb:



megaboost said:


> Seems reasonable, is that inc VAT too?


Plus the dreaded


----------



## *MAGIC*

Ok and where can i buy some from?

Robbie


----------



## admg1

Valet Magic said:


> Ok and where can i buy some from?
> 
> Robbie


You get it from autosmart Robbie


----------



## EliteCarCare

Mother-Goose said:


> I've put this non karcher foam thingy on my xmas list  I'm going for the one from I4Detailing because of the plastic connector, I've read there were issues with the metal ones?


I don't think anyone sells the brass Karcher connectors on their lances now do they?

We stopped months ago, just the plastic ones now, much better fit! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## alanjo99

Deffo go for a plastic one , I had the brass one with my old PW with no problems, but when I changed PW it was a nightmare to remove (bordering on impossible)


----------



## megaboost

I suspect 25L will be too much for me but 10L would keep me happy for a while, if anyone local wants to split some please keep me in mind - in the meantime I'll be up for a sample when the thread appears


----------



## clifford

my local rep has given me the price of 30 notes cash no vat.so im happy!:thumb:


----------



## Clarkep

megaboost said:


> I suspect 25L will be too much for me but 10L would keep me happy for a while, if anyone local wants to split some please keep me in mind - in the meantime I'll be up for a sample when the thread appears


Check the samples section :thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy

i be up for a sample for time being. wanna try b4 i buy 5l of stuff


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Does anyone have a pic of the 25L container please? Does it come with a dispenser?


----------



## Grizzle

no you need to buy them seperate couple of quid though


----------



## alanjo99

RussZS said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the 25L container please? Does it come with a dispenser?


Can take you a piccy tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Just ordered the sample Alan :thumb: but how much is recommended per wash ?

Are we talking BH strength of about 200-250ml or VP PH of about 50-100ml. What have you used on your many trials


----------



## alanjo99

I have been going for around the 100-130ml mark. 

You could go higher , but your LSP would no doubt not last as long :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

alanjo99 said:


> I have been going for around the 100-130ml mark.
> 
> You could go higher , but your LSP would no doubt not last as long :thumb:


:thumb: ta.


----------



## Brocko

So how would this rate in a non-pressure washer foaming device, like the superspray?

(as i dont have a foam lance for my pressure washer, but i do have a superspray )


----------



## alanjo99

Brocko said:


> So how would this rate in a non-pressure washer foaming device, like the superspray?
> 
> (as i dont have a foam lance for my pressure washer, but i do have a superspray )


Dunno TBH , but you are going to need a PW to blast the dirt off IMO

Someone has a sample for use in a superspray/gilly hopefully he will be able to report back soon :thumb:


----------



## Brocko

Cheers, looks like ill have to stick in a bit more overtime and buy a foam lance then 

I've had a look on the autosmart website, but i cant find anywhere i could purchase the foam from, any ideas?


----------



## smartie53

clifford said:


> my local rep has given me the price of 30 notes cash no vat.so im happy!:thumb:


Somehow I think you have paid the vat!


----------



## Guest

Brocko: You have to buy it from the AS rep, 25L so thats alot.

Or find 4 others and split.


----------



## giblet

megaboost said:


> I suspect 25L will be too much for me but 10L would keep me happy for a while, if anyone local wants to split some please keep me in mind - in the meantime I'll be up for a sample when the thread appears


could go halves with you, depending on whereabouts you are in west yorkshire? I'll ring the as rep up tomorrow an see how much he charges for the 25 litres


----------



## Guest

alanjo99 said:


> I have been going for around the 100-130ml mark.
> 
> You could go higher , but your LSP would no doubt not last as long :thumb:


Do AS give a recommended dilution ratio?


----------



## smartie53

yes 35:1


----------



## clifford

smartie53 said:


> Somehow I think you have paid the vat!


Allan paid 29.50 plus vat so what makes you think i have paid vat?


----------



## smartie53

Is there some reason why you are excempt from paying the vat in this country.

No

You paid it.


----------



## MaDMaXX

smartie53 said:


> Is there some reason why you are excempt from paying the vat in this country.
> 
> No
> 
> You paid it.


Not sure you quite get how paying for things without VAT works.


----------



## megaboost

gib786 said:


> could go halves with you, depending on whereabouts you are in west yorkshire? I'll ring the as rep up tomorrow an see how much he charges for the 25 litres


I've just ordered the sample so I'll give that a go for now I think but if you speak to the rep and it's reasonable (i.e. not more than what's been quoted here) then drop me a PM.


----------



## Brocko

matt1263 said:


> Brocko: You have to buy it from the AS rep, 25L so thats alot.
> 
> Or find 4 others and split.


Yeah, not got a problem with buying 25L, but there isnt a rep/dealer search on the AS website (well not one that i could see anyway) so i am unsure of how to find a rep!


----------



## clifford

ok i paid 25.54 plus the dreaded if you prefer that


----------



## Guest

Brocko: contact AS on here (goto their section of forum) and give them your postcode and they will give you contact details of local rep.

Beaware that YOU will have to find your rep, they wont come to you.


----------



## smartie53

clifford said:


> ok i paid 25.54 plus the dreaded if you prefer that


You certainly did! Dont think that the A/S rep that sold it to you would be very pleased if the vat man was reading this!


----------



## clifford

smartie53 said:


> You certainly did! Dont think that the A/S rep that sold it to you would be very pleased if the vat man was reading this!


my rep said if i pay cash he will knock the vat off! if he has the scope to charge what he wants then maybe he is covering the vat himself! where not all bad u know!he says he wont charge me doesnt mean to say he isnt paying it:thumb:


----------



## Guest

clifford said:


> my rep said if i pay cash he will knock the vat off! if he has the scope to charge what he wants then maybe he is covering the vat himself! where not all bad u know!he says he wont charge me doesnt mean to say he isnt paying it:thumb:


I'd imagine it's his way of saying he'll give you a 17.5% discount for cash


----------



## alanjo99

Its probably the same scenario as these Sofa shops who 'if you buy this weekend only' its VAT free 

Its not VAT free they are just knocking 17.5% off their 90% profit margin

Wording as VAT free makes it sound better than saying ' I will knock you 20% off' because your subconscious thinks you are getting one over on the VAT man !


----------



## clifford

Phisp said:


> I'd imagine it's his way of saying he'll give you a 17.5% discount for cash


i know buddy:thumb: just making it easy for smartie to understand


----------



## smartie53

I know how it works, rodney.


----------



## clifford

smartie53 said:


> I know how it works, rodney.


welcome by the way:wave: There was no offence intended:thumb:either way i paid 30 pound all in and alan paid 29.50 plus the vat so all in all i had a bargain


----------



## smartie53

Yes you did, and thanks for the welcome.
:thumb:


----------



## clifford

smartie53 said:


> Yes you did, and thanks for the welcome.
> :thumb:


 welcome mate!


----------



## Chris_4536

Welcome


----------



## Chris_4536

...just made a quick call, got a nice 5L of DF coming my way this afto


----------



## themaninthesuitcase

MaDMaXX said:


> Not sure you quite get how paying for things without VAT works.


Being VAT registered would mean you could claim it back/offset it on your VAT return.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Dealing in cash at both ends can mean the government never knows about it.


----------



## superbully

sorry, didn't have the endurance to wade through 24 pages LOL

Was it revealed what the products name was, how much it is, and where can we get it?

If so, sign me up.

If not , stop teasing alan LOL


----------



## MaDMaXX

Durafoam, and i think it has a use, even though it's slightly non wax safe.


----------



## superbully

mine's not properly waxed up anyway max 

but a good foam that will shift winter grime is just the ticket at the moment because what with it being dark by the time i get home then i hardly get a chance to wash the car but a good blast of this stuff at the weekend is going to do the job

Where can i get durafoam then? I take it it'll work with the HD foam lance and a karcher?


----------



## colarado red

awesome:doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You can get Autosmart from your local rep. Call their head office, and tell them your postcode, and they will give you the details:

01543 481616

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Contact Info.html


----------



## Blue

Slightly dumb question perhaps but after trawling the forum for ages and using the search facility I can't really find which lance I should be using with this stuff!

I've already been and bought a Bosch pressure washer and have seen a couple of different lances, the one on Ebay from Auto rae chem (sp?) and also the one for £44.95 on CYC.

So, would someone more knowledgeable than me make a suggestion about which to buy please? I'm only just getting into this detailing thing and am in the fortunate position of essentially building my product collection from scratch so I don't wanna make any expensive mistakes! Maximum value for money is what I want!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

They are all pretty much the same to be honest - as long as its about £45 and has the 1L bottle and is the 'HD' version, then they are all very similar. Choose whichever reseller takes your fancy.


----------



## Blue

Sorry to sound thick but, "HD" version?


----------



## Blue

Actually, here's a better question to ask, how about this one? :-

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html


----------



## Blue

Ah, HD = Heavy Duty! Sorted thanks.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yup, that's the one i have, it's excellent.


----------



## N8KOW

wow!!!!!


----------

